# Cycle Buddies April/May - Part 3



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW MEL, SENDING YOU LOADS OF                          *

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Kizzy,
So sorry, hun. What a terrible month we've all had.         Sorry you lost in the football too but it sounded like a very exciting match.

Mel - I really really really really hope you get a   - you owe it to all of us!

Even though it's been a tough time for most of us I just want to say thanks for all your support. It has really made a difference in terms of coping with the ups and downs. I hope everyone sticks around so we know how you're doing regardless of what you decide to do next.

All my love Kitty x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi All. I'm joining you guys in this thread since I'm waiting to test on May 20th. This is my first IUI and Today's day 8. I'm feeling very hormonal, grumpy and tearful . My boobs have grown one cup size (LUV IT!!) but they're tender as hell!
I have planned lots of stuff for the week after my test date, just so I have things to look forward to if I get the BFN again.

Nice to meet you all. I'm going to read through Part 2 now and catch up with all of you.

xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi everyone,     for mel. still got everything crossed for you. Really hope you get a  . hi to trollmor wishing you lots of luck for your test day on may 20th would be great to have some good news on here. Still waiting for af to arrive I am so sure that she will show either today or tomorrow. Had bad crampy pains this morning and bad bachache so anytime now.
How is everyone else? Hope you are all okay.
Did everyone have a good drink lastnight? I certainly did, paying for it today though. Cooking Sunday dinner but really cant be arsed. Only cooked it because of DH. wouldnt have bothered otherwise. Really dont feel like eating will soak up all that alcohol though and will hopefully feel a bit better.
Anyway Take Care everyone
Love
Kelly
x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Thanks for all your good luck messages  , shed a little   reading them. You're all so wonderful & supportive and even if I get a BFN I know I'm in the best company ever.

I hope you all enjoyed your  and are not too hungover today. I've been to supermarket to buy my pregnancy tests, I am absolutely dreading it. I might go to work tomorrow, so may not be able to post result until evening, it depends how cr**py I'm feeling.

Just like to say a big thankyou for being here these last 2 weeks, I honestly do not know how I would have coped without you all. And like Kitty said I hope you all keep posting even if you are taking a break, it'll be nice to keep in touch & see where everyone is going with their treatment. WE'LL GET THERE GIRLS, WE'LL GET OUR BABIES BECAUSE NOBODY DESERVES IT MORE

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh good luck Mel - i'm hoping with every molecule that you get a BFP - it will just be so fantastic!

I'm sure that whatever the outcome, we'll keep the thread going - it's just been brilliantly supportive and saved my sanity on more than one occasion.  I need you all with me this time round too!!!  Scan this coming Friday and it's off we go again!!

Mel sending you as much     as i can!!!

Moom
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Mel, fingers crossed hun 

Well I had a great time Sat night even tho witch turned up and she's evil never mind!

Phoned clinic today... told them I'm gonna have a wee break for a few months, she said thats fine.

Asked about ivf...after 4 iuis I am put on waiting list but back dated from when I started iui, get 3 goes at ivf on nhs which is good! But they dont do it at my clinic would have to travel to Glasgow for scans and everything (80 miles away!!)
So it will be a hassle lets hope I dont need it!!

They are lovely at my clinic cos its small and friendly, lady I see sounded upset that it hadnt worked, she said have a nice few months off and stay   and you never know I might get a natural (yeah right!!)

So glad I have sorted it out, hope I can be cycle buds with some of you again, but of course also hope you are all pregnant by the time I start again!!!  


Are you all okay?  

XXXX


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzymouse - your clinic sounds lovely!  I know what you mean about sounding upset, the girls at our place are always so hopeful!  I feel guilty when it hasn't worked!!! 

You never know, you might be one of the hundreds of people we hear about who get pg between tx (look at me with the jargon!).  You hear it alllllll the time.  I keep telling myself there's no reason I couldn't be one of those lucky ones!

We will be on the waiting list for IVF after this go at IUI but we will end up going private i would think as we don't want to wait the 2 years for the one go on the NHS!!  Only problem is, I've got some weight to lose before anyone would take me on I reckon.  (I'm not the size of a house but according to the BMI charts I'm obese!)  That is my current fear - that I've caused it all by not being a size 10.   Am feeling a bit miserable really and am trying to snap out of it because I want to go into the next IUI with a good happy feeling!  The last one just "felt" like it had worked.  DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMITTTTTTTT!!!!!

How is everyone else out there doing?  

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Moom

If you are too skinny its not good for fertility so dont worry hun, who's a size ten anyways!! I am 16 on top (BIG BOOBS!) and 14 on bottom, better to be curvier its healthier!! (thats my excuse for eating crisps!)  But I am going back to gym this week so being good  

You are up for round 3 v soon arent you? You are very brave, I need a break, 2 close together was enuff for me!!

Good luck with next treatment, shall we keep our thread going or start a new one?

I keep checking for Mel's news, so hoping its a bfp for her or this is the unluckiest group of buddies EVER!!! (but the nicest!)


XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for that Kizzy - you cheered me up a lot!  I'm a size 16 too and am blessed (?) with boobs which make anything I wear make me look like a matron!!!!  I've just sat and read through all of my test results and they're all bang in the middle of normal so surely that means the weight thing isn't an issue  I'm probably being a bit naive there but hell we're allowed on this thread!  I'm impressed with the gym commitment.  I hate gyms and am not good at them!!  Would like someone to open up a pre-gym gym where you could go to get in shape before going to the real gym with all the lycra clad godesses!! 

I would love to keep this thread going!  We don't need a new one do we?  It would confuse my tiny, addled with Clomid brain!  I am just hoping that someone comes and posts a whopping great BFP with twins or something!  That would be a lovely good luck charm.

I'm off for a scan (and some acupuncture - gulp!) this Friday!  Will keep you posted on the vitals - follicle sizes and all that guff!  It's an early scan because they're not open at the weekend but I'm getting the jab done on Sunday at the hospital, all being well.  Will also let you know how the acupuncture goes - the lady sounded lovely on the phone if a little spacey!!!  I must not laugh i must not laugh I must not laugh....

Where are the rest of you lovely ladies  How is everyone?? Are you hanging in there trollmor??

xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Mel -       Any news? Hope it's a BFP and you are celebrating.


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Sorry I'm so late, did end up going to work today.  It was a  .  What are we like??  I haven't even  , just feel.... numb & detached.  I was expecting it really, it's just that bit of hope that keeps you hanging on. 

Have only got 1 IUI left on NHS, so going to see cons. at end of this month, they are going to try some other drug to see if I can get more than 1 follie and they are prepared to transfer it to IVF if the drug does it's job too well.  So have something to aim for, but am determined to live it up for a week or so. 

Going to try & stomp out the evil weed for good (obviously the 1st thing I did this morning was buy a packet of ciggies )  Really want to try and get my FSH down which is always borderline to high.

So, I'm sorry girls, we have been a bit unlucky THIS month, but it will be our turn next.  

It's not how far you fall, but how high you bounce  

Mel xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

So sorry, Mel.          

What a crock this month has been. Hope everyone is OK.

Kitty x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Moom - thanks for asking! I'm hanging in here, but can't wait for Saturday!!! Still no af.  And how many women do you see becoming pregnant that have perfectly slim bodies? That's just silly.
Mel - sorry about the BFN. I'm the same - just expecting it. I will be going out Saturday night to celebrate being able to have a few bevvies again if it's a BFN for sure.
Kelly - thanks. It would be fab to have some good news on Saturday. How did the Sunday roast turn out?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mel,hope u r ok   

we havent had much luck on this thread......... trolmor maybe you can change that!!!!!!!!!!!   

dont worry about ciggies i've been on them too   i think we deserve to do a few naughty things!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

third time lucky hun xxxxxxxxxx      

we're here if u wanna rant


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Think it's really hit me today, have had a really   day.  Plus   has shown up so had AF pains, backache, headache..been a real moanin' Minnie.  Haven't even been able to talk to DH about it properly either because I'm on days & he's on nights at moment  
Tried to get mum on webcam yesterday but couldn't get in touch with her either.  So sorry girls but think I've bottled it all up for you.

Good luck for your scan Moom, hope those follies are good & big.  

Trolmor Hope you get a   on Saturday    It would really cheer us all up.

Kizzy how are you hunny?  Saw Gretna on GMTV on Monday morning, thought I might see you & DP staggering home after your day out Sunday    

Hope you are all feeling well, despite the cr**py results we've had.  Thanks for always being here 

Mel xxx  

I'm off to bed for a couple of hours hopefully a good sleep might put a few things right.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Mel, we're strong chick we'll get thru this, its just one more hurdle on the journey to be parents!!

I know I've come over all philosophical, but enjoy this time with DH and having time to yourself,,,it'll be a thing of the past when we have babies!!!!  


Poor Gretna!! Felt so sorry for them, at least they held off for 90 mins + extra time, penalties are a bugger!!


Take care sweetie and have a good sleep XXXX


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello,

Haven't been on here for a bit.  IUIs are driving me mad  

3rd and final try before going on to IVF, but as we're private, I'll either have to donate my eggs or get a higher credit card limit to afford it!  ICSI is also an option, but it's £850 on top.  DP has deep pockets I hope 

This time signs are still there - (.)v(.) are sore and huge, and I'm getting flutterings on my left side where the follie was.  Don't know if that's a good sign or not.

Anyway, I will have to try and get aquainted with everyone again.  

Take care
Clare


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hiya all!
Sorry, no good news for me either. AF showed her ugly head this morning.  
I thought I was alright about it. 'Went to work, and then had a minor breakdown at work. Started crying and so was sent home at lunch time. That was embarassing.
Anyhow, I thought I'd let you know...

Bye for now


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Trolmor I'm so sorry hun   that damn  .  I hope you're feeling a bit better for a good cry.  Was this your 1st IUI?  Can you have another go soon?  Thinking about you both.

Hi Clare, hope this is your lucky IUI & you get that   when are you testing?  

Moom let us know how the acupuncture goes & whether you get a fit of the giggles, I can just imagine your face if she walks in looking like gypsy roselee with needles.

Kizzy you're right we are strong, in fact I think we're all the strongest women I'll ever know.  Hope you & DP are enjoying your time off, Still sending you loads of positive vibes & babydust,so one of those little   might get lucky, naturally   

I intend to have a great big blow out this weekend, lots of   &   &   & just forget all about the tx. 

I'm feeling much better today,the AF has been a killer though, sorry if TMI, but think I could be bleeding to death   Must keep up my energy levels, lots of choccie & coffee with caffeine...mmmmmmm  

love to you all  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Trolmor, I hope we didnt jinx you hun, we've had the unluckiest thread in histiry...I see Libby Hannah had a horrible bfn too.... HUGS for you honey if you read this  

Hi clarebabes good luck  


Glad you are feeling better Mel...yes have fun, drink,smoke, eat bad things, have lots of   and dont think about it for awhile!!

When are you planning on 3rd go?

I think I will phone clinic when AF comes in July or August, havent decided yet, Guy at work has hols June, July and Aug so my scans and basting would deffo fall when he's off so its a bit tricky plus I do want a break too.

I am going to watch footie on tv, C'MON THE ARSENAL!!!!!            

Take care girlies and stay strong   and positive  

XX


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

for you all on this thread - Trollmor so sorry for your horrid day and Libby Hannah and all of us.  It's horrible.

I've gone from being upbeat and fine to feeling utterly desperate    I've just been to visit a friend who had a baby (what a surprise - they're all at it!) at the weekend.  Someone else was visiting with her little one and they whined about breast feeding.  She showed us some pics and there was a pic of her with another friend of hers showing off their bumps.  I managed to hold it together until we left but have just caved in since.

I feel broken.  I know it will pass but I just feel dreadful.  

I know you have all been there and that some of you are there with me now.  I just wanted to vent.  I just feel so utterly helpless.  I want someone to whisk me away and test me for everything in the world and find something and fix it.  I just wish someone could do something.  Or just stop me wanting it so bad.  Sorry girls.  It's been a bad day.  Tomorrow will be better and Friday when Gypsy Rose Lee works her magic I'm sure will be great.

I just need a bit of holding up for a while!  

Miserable from Ipswich (aka Moom)
xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi there

This one is a special one for Moom. Sweetheart, I am so sorry you ar feeling so desperate. It is completely natural and as you know goes in cycles. Other people's little ones are hard to take after a recent disappointment yourself.

We are all here for you. 

I have also taken to only dicussing my fertility treatment with those of my friends who at least had to wait a few months for BFP even if they didnt have fertility problems. Those gals who get pregnant the first month they try find it pretty hard to understand how you are feeling now, even if they are really good mates.

Hang in there and let all that grief out - it good to do that.


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Moom hunny really wish we could make the hurt go away  .  Tomorrow's another day closer to your dream.     Hope seeing all those nice big follies cheer you up.  

Kizzy hope you are enjoying footie hun, DH is watching it, keep hearing him mumbling to himself.  I'm seeing Cons. a week on Tuesday to talk about my 3rd & last aargghh IUI, but I think I will probably try in June, think they are trying me on different drugs, Supecur or something??  What did you have last cycle, coz you got 3 good follies didn't you. 

Libby sorry to hear about your BFN    

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hugs for Moom, we all know how you feel honey xx  

Mel, I've been on Menopur for 2 iui's, and they said they wouldnt change it for 3rd time as I get enough follies  

Take care girls, stay strong xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Trollmor, I know how you feel love.  AF came for me this morning and I'm in a bit of a state.  Will need to ring the clinic and see what's next!  Let's hope IVF works for us, otherwise I'll be thinking there's something wrong with me.

Take care all and good luck to those still waiting.  Why do we do it to ourselves eh?  Chin up!
Clare
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi clarebabes

sorry to hear   arrived, noticed that you will be moving onto ivf, i am too, just waiting to hear as there is a long waiting list where i am, in the meantime dh and i are trying to save 

it will be nice to speak to someone who is at the same point as me 

take care and good luck

Tracey


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Tracey,

I have called the clinic today and I had to make an appointment with the consultant and the only one available was mid June!  So it looks like I'll be having a break for a bit anyway.  Guess my emotional side could do with one to be honest!

There is also a waiting list for NHS treatment here, so I don't know if we'll get on that and then have private goes too.  I can only afford it by egg sharing, but I know there are complications doing that....  We'll see what happens.

Suppose we have to keep our respective chins up and look to the future!

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quickie to say hi to all you lovely ladies.

Moom - so sorry you're feeling low, hun. WE all totally understand how you feel  - I'm continuously fed up with having to 'hold things together' until I can let it all out.   

Clarebabes -  for you too. So sorry AF arrived. What is it with this thread?

In fact everyone needs a  and a   . 

Kizzy - I'm on Menopaur this time for my 4th and final (?) IUI. I'm dreading that it isn't working....

Take care all,
Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Kitty, I really hope it works this time, dont worry about ivf we might all be doing it soon     hope you dont have to tho xxxxx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone - sorry I have been MIA for a while. Well unfortunately I got AF today; therefore didn't even get an opportunity to do a HPT!!! I am 12 DPIUI and my LP was always around 13 or 14 days, however I'm finding that with injectible cycles my LP seems a lot less!! I started spotting yesterday ie 11DPIUI!!!!
Anyhoo I'm planning on doing 1 (ok max 2!) more IUIs before moving on to IVF :-( was really hoping to avoid that. 
Does anyone know if you can do IUI cyles in a row? I just did 2 injectible IUIs in April and May, now I'd like to do another in June however I'm not sure if thats wise?? However at the same time, given that I turned 39 couple weeks ago I really dont want to 'waste' a cycle either!!!

Thanks and hugs to All
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

I think Kitty is right we all need a great big 

Thank you so much everyone for looking after me yesterday! You're all ever so nice and it really truly helped. Shame you lovely ladies couldn't have popped over for a quick cuppa and helped me disguise my golf ball shaped eyes this morning!

When I'm a bit less tired (wailing like a demon all last night has left me feeling a little sleepy and I've only just got in!) should I do a new list? A list for us suckers for punishment who are back on the rollercoaster already?

Elur, sorry about stupid old AF - it's just foul isn't it? I don't know about injectables but I'm doing my 3rd IUI in a row. I'm only taking Clomid though so don't know if that's as aggressive as what you're taking or not.

Clarebabes - hope you're feeling ok hun. And Trolmor - are you ok sweetheart? In fact all of us have been knocked back this month. Bless KittyMoth - she's started the ball rolling now we're due a bit more luck ok girls?

I will report in tomorrow after my scan (it's at 10am) and after the interesting encounter with the lady with the needles! I will also endeavour to sort some kind of list out and work out where we all are if we've got some IUIs going on if you fancy it!

How you doing Kizzy?

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone - my brain is literally shutting down I think!!!

I've decided to start a new thing. It's called - "today this thing went well and what's more it is totally unrelated to ttc"!!! The title needs a bit of work. Feel free to post yours  Here is mine for today -

I applied to become a full time Homeworker and got approved!!!!!!!! Will be fantastic in the summer ladies AND I get to go shopping for office furniture! Ok, maybe it's a bit dull but it's still shopping right?  

Must go, my bed is calling me.....

Love to everyone!!

Cheered up of Ipswich (Moom) 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Elur   sorry the AF showed up. join the club hunny, just wasn't the month for IUI's was it.  We'll all get our turn soon.     I've been injecting and have had tx once a month so far.  

Moom glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today, sometimes we all just need a damn good cry I think.  Probably a good idea to try and do a list, I'm resting but will hopefully start when   appears next time.  Hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Kizzy Love to you hunny, Hope you're having a great rest.  I am definitely aiming for the 3 big follies this time might ask them about Menopur when I go.

Don't know about yous but I'm definitely sticking to this thread, surely we can't all get BFNs again  

OK....  today this thing went well and what's more it is totally unrelated to ttc...I had my last day at work for 11 days (on my jollies next week , not going anywhere though) and managed to find a hypnotherapist that isn't booked up for over a month (going on Wednesday to meet him, for smoking & stress, oh that is related to ttc..damn)  Oh well I tried  will get better with practice.

Love to everyone Kitty, Tracey, Clarebabes, Trolmor, Libby & everyone  

Thinking of you all

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girlies

Sorry Elur...this was a crap month for iui success!! Better luck next time hun xx 

Glad your feeling better Moom,  

I am enjoying not thinking about tx, I dont think I will be going for 3rd round til Sept!! Cos of hols at work etc as well as having a break!

Hopefully there will be bfp's by then   

I am gonna do my last 2 iuis b4 xmas then if I need ivf my new holiday year starts in Jan...its a hassle I have to go to Glasgow for that even for a ten min scan  

Good thing today thats not ttc related = BIG BROTHER IS BACK AND I LOVE IT!!!    


Take care darlings XXX

If you dont mind I'll keep posting on this thread cos I want to see how you are all doing


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Girls, you are so right, this just was not the month for IUI success, was it!!!  I think its a good idea as Mel & Kizzymouse said to hang out here together to see what the next cycle(s) might bring. I am trying to keep positive however its very difficult at times and I have been feeling soo down at times. I feel like I could cry a river at times.
Anyhoo, lets see what we can do this next round.
I have a consult on Monday with the RE to decide on protocol. The cycle I got pg 6 months ago I produced 4 great follies. I know its only been 2 trys since m/c however i think i just get soooo impatient - i'm a naturally impatient person at the best of times  
Kitty, is Menopur an injectible protocol for IUI ? If so what dose are you taking? So this will be your 4th consecutive IUI??
Moom, think the group hug was a great idea; I could sure do with loads of hugs at the moment. 

Take care everyone and thanks for your kind words
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Elur - sorry you're feeling so down   This month will be better hun.  You can do it!  We can ALLL do it   Sending you lots of   to try to help you get back on your feet.  

I went to the clinic for the scan today - am only day 10 but as they're closed over the weekend I had to have the scan today.  Got 3 or maybe 4 follicles which will be big enough on Sunday    Am quite chuffed (like I had anything to do with it!)  Lining looks good too.  Have to go back for the jab on Sunday night and basting monday lunchtime.  I am worried that the times are too close together.  They told me that they had experimented with all sorts of timings and that they were getting most success with a 12 hour gap.  Sounds odd to me but they're the experts.

Also went for the acupuncture - the lady was so lovely!  She is part of a network of Acupuncturists (is that the term) who work with Fertility issues which is a bit of a bonus.  She asked if I'd hear of Zita West and it turns out they were in the same class at Acupuncture School (I don't think it's called that but I don't know what it is called but you know what I mean!)  Anyway, she's going to just work on balancing me a bit and calming and destressing and it was great.  I fell asleep!  I've got the little stud things in my ears at present - how very Kate Moss!  (The similiarity ends there unfortunately!!)  Am feeling super calm and a bit sleepy at the moment but the sleepy part is normal for me!

Hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend.

Moom
xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Moom  Well done on the follies!! Wow, basting on Monday, can't believe how quick it's come round for you. Really hoping for a  for you hun  
Let's get some positive basting vibes on the go again.
            GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR BASTING MOOM xxx

Elur hope the meeting on Monday goes well & you can go straight on to your next tx.   Are you going to see about changing meds? I think that's what I'm doing before the next one, I've only produced 1 follie on both IUI's & want to try some stronger drugs. Even if they send me   . I hope getting back on the tx treadmill, makes you feel more positive, but if you feel like a good old  you know you can have a good gripe to us hun.

Kizzy you've GOT TO keep posting on this thread, what would we all do without ya hun?? It's not that long till September, you'll be all nice and relaxed & raring to go by then, remember 3rd time lucky   

Well I'm off work now, so am busy doing nothing basically, DH is at work until Sunday. Plan to get out & about this week, let my hair down, paint the town red...you get the gist  Going to meet a hypnotherapist on Wednesday to help me _relaxxxxx_ want to give this last IUI my best shot, not that I haven't tried on the other 2, but you know how it is. Also considering seeing a reflexologist, a bit funny about people touching or even looking at my feet though (they are MASSIVE), but a friend reckons they can work miracles, I think she'd have to!!

Love to you all 

Mel xxx
Lovely Bubbleys to you all


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Moom - that timing you mentioned sounds interesting. So will you do 2 insems or just the one the day after trigger... how many hours after the trigger shot will it be?
Of course with fresh sperm the insem timings might be different anyway. I'm using donor spermies as I dont have a significant other in my life at moment. As the RE diagnosed my problem is a "lack of exposure to sperm"!!!! ) I actually laughed when he said that a few months ago in November.... 

Enjoy the weekend everyone

xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Elur - so sorry AF arrived. How   . Big hug for you   . I've also found that my LP has been shorter since IUI. I've done three back to back (this will be the third - my first IUI was a BFP but I had a m/c) . Not sure if it's a good idea but I'm also very impatient and the clinic don't seem to think it's a problem. Menopaur is an injectible and it's the first time I've tried it (was on Gonal-F before) - went for a scan today (day 9) and have only produced one follie so am a bit miserable. I'm also not feeling very well at the moment. I have thyroid problems and my levels are all over the place. I feel exhausted all the time. Am convinced it's having a negative affect on things.    

Trolmor - best of luck for testing day, hun.   

Moom, hun, I'm glad you have a positive thing to think about. Like you say, office furniture is still shopping! I can't think of anything today! Good luck for basting!!   


Mel - have a great break and good luck with kicking the habit! I've just started seeing a reflexologist and it's sooo relaxing. I have square feet - my bf once told me they looked like Cornish Pasties!  

Kizzy - PLEASE stick around. The thread wouldn't be the same without you. After 5 months of posting I would really miss you. A break will certanily do you some good, I'm sure. Have they suggested Clomid to you at all while you're 'resting'? I'm wondering what the protocol is on Clomid and when and why they might use it...

Hi to Clarebabes, Tracey, Rebecca, Katrina (although on hols and thoroughly enjoying herself I hope), Libby Hannah, Claire, Kelly, Katie ... bet I've missed some of you.

Lotsa love Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty
clomid was only brought up at first meeting to discuss tx, doc decided no point in clomid just straight onto iui.

Clinic said I can have a break if I like, hopefully will fall pg naturally...yeah right!!



Sorry you are feeling crap hun, follies have still got a chance to grow, here's a follie dance for you:

           

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend, I'm not doing anything this weekend, working Sun, so chilling and prob obsessing over Big Brother hee hee


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG KIZZY I FORGOT TO SAY....."OF COURSE YOU MUST POST HERE - YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST"    It is so important that I said it in caps! I like your tx plan.  It sounds like a great idea and I'll be joining you on those timelines myself if things don't work this month.

Not a BB fan and try to avoid it but always end up getting sucked in.....I'm impressionable!

Kitty you only need one to do the trick hun xxxx  My sis has thyroid problems and I know how c*** it makes her feel so you have my sympathy love.  I can reassure you that you can still conceive with that going on - although I know you must feel rank.  I'm sorry to say that your cornish pastie feet story made me laugh!  They have such a way with words don't they??  My DH says I have legs like chicken drummers.  What is it with the food analogies  

Elur - no just the one insem which concerns me although as you say, it's fresh and is inserted (euw) within an hour of "production".  I don't know how much of a difference this makes on the life of the    Our hosp don't have a great success rate so I must confess I'm not so hopeful. 

Thanks for the good wishes Mel    I'm sure your feet are not as big as Naomi Campbells and even if they were the reflexologist will have seen bigger!

My non ttc thing to be happy today about is......uhm..........I got Madonna tickets after trying for about a million years!!!

Hope all my lovely cycle buddies are feeling good and happy today   Sorry that I talk too much!!!

 to you all
xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.   

Moom   for tomorrow's basting sending lots of positive vibes         just the one insem should do the trick, remember there's millions of the little buggers having a party in that cathater.  If it makes you feel better you could   your way through the 2ww, which could take your mind off it 


Kitty my cornish pastie footed friend   (reckon mine are like large baguettes) hope everythings going well, ready for the basting. And you're feeling a bit better today. I think most women only have 1 follicle when having IUI, just think all those little   will be fighting to get in there.


Elur hope your consult goes well tomorrow     & that you're feeling better.  sending you lots of positive vibes to keep your chin up sweetie      



Kizzy move away from the telly    I can't believe all the weirdo's on it this year, I'm like Moom, I don't set out to watch it but usually get drawn in.  I loved the one with Craig & Anthony, last year,  always have been a sucker for a love story   DH has just been telling me NOT to buy any KitKats, because he's terrified of getting a 'golden ticket'. 


Anyway going to resume my position on the settee in front of the telly with DH & Dex. It's a hard life.  We've got the week off and planned to do alsorts, forcast this crappy weather all week though so can't see us doing much 

Love to you all  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Pretty uneventful weekend for me, been working, I did have a bottle of wine Fri night whilst watching BB!!
Niiiice!!
I want Pete to win, he's so sweet and brave to go in there with tourettes!!

DP is getting annoyed at me watching it ha ha  

We are going away next weekend for a big night out, with a few pals, so looking forward to it, and enjoying not thinking about tx, I had diet coke today....yum! hadnt had it for ages, so thought I'd treat myself to some caffiene!

Had ditched the vits in disgust but going to start taking them again, so is DP

We both said yesterday (all philosophical like!) that we will look back on tx and wonder why we ever doubted it would work when we have our lil one with us!  2 IUIs is nothing really, thats only 2 months ttc in infertility land!! So not much at all, I have this feeling that IUI isnt for me tho and I can really see me doing ivf....I dont mind wotever it takes!!!


Hope you are all well wotever stage you are at in this journey (i've sorta lost track a bit!!)

Sending you all lots of         


XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well Im back and feel all lost here ?  I was on the old thread that got merged with Libby and Kizzy etc - It seems Jazzy and the others disappeared....My holiday was great, but then I had to leave a little early and fly over to LA as my cousins hubby passed away - All of her family are in India and were unable to fly their for the funeral, so she only had me, DH and my mum there !  It was so sad     - She's only 25 and he was 26, they been married 5 years and she knew him since she was 15...
I only got back at the weekend...

First of all I wanna say a huge congrats    to Kittymoth

Wanna wish   to all the   

Would like to send a huge      to all those that got BFN;'s - Posted for Katrina and Kizzy on the other thread too - Found u both !!  

Well My AF arrived yesterday so I go in tomorrow for my 1st scan, also have to have a blood test to check FSH and Dh needs to give new sample - they want to run new tests just to check everything is ok after the last two IUI's failed...This will be my 3rd and final private attempt before moving on so am really hoping this one will work...  (Can I join this thread or will I have to start a new one for May/June cycle buddies ??) 

A big   to anyone i may have missed

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Pri - great to have you back in touch - please use this thread there are lots of great girlies here cycling this month and some really amazing ones just supporting  Sorry to hear you had to go to a funeral - not what you need in the middle of all this and at the end of your holiday. Hope those tests are fine 

Moom - how did the basting go? You are first up this month so we are all rooting for you!  

I have a 2nd scan tomorrow - looks like two follies developing to the right size- one on each side this mpnth. Likely basting on Thurs or Fri


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone - Pri I'm really sorry to hear your tragic news.  I hope you're all bearing up ok  

Libby Hannah - good luck with the scans lovey - am sending big juicy follie vibes your way!

Went for the jab late last night and have been basted today.  It didn't go so well this time and was a bit painful and what with that and the ridiculous timing I'm not holding out a lot of hope!  I guess we'll have to do a bit of "topping up"!!! Sorry tmi

Elur - how did your appt go today?  Lots to think about??

KizzyMouse - glad to hear your positive attitude - don't think it ever went away really did it?  How are you coping having to drag yourself away from BB  

I've lost the plot with where everyone is and really must take the time sit down and work it all out for us!  In the meantime   to everyone!

Moom
xxx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey girls, thanks for your good wishes for today's consult with the RE. Well I have had my meds slightly increased this cycle in the hope of producing around 4 good follies. He did say it was a balancing act between "getting pregnant and getting TOO pregnant" ie with multiples, yikes. He said its a matter of finding that good egg !! 
Do any of you take an antagonist to prevent premature ovulation prior to trigger or indeed any progesterone support during your LP post IUI?? 

Anyway we have decided on 1 or 2 further IUIs before moving on to IVF :-(

Moom, you're definitely right to do some 'topping up' as much as possible after your IUI!!

Kizzymouse I had a little giggle at your wine episode... I must confess that when my spotting started last week to indicate that AF was arriving I attacked the wine with a vengence!! I ended up overdoing it as I hadn't had a drink in soooo long (and I adore wine!). I had wine every night last week between Wed & Sat!!!! So now that I've started my new cycle of drugs! I'm off it again......

Libby Hanah, sounds like you're doing great with your follies - will be looking forward to hearing what size they are at the time of your basting.

Pri, sorry you've been going through a rough time with the funeral.

Mel, enjoy your time off  Hope the weather keeps ok for you this week...

take care & chat soon
xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh the joys of the Eurovision song contest plus being able to have a glass or two of wine!
Hope you all had good weekends.

Pri - glad you had a good holiday although I was saddened to hear your news.   Good luck with this cycle!  

Moom - don't worry about basting hurting. I don't think it makes any difference in terms of success. You go for all the 'topping up' you can get girl. That's if your DH is up to it - mine just flakes out after ov  

Elur - glad things went well today and that they're prepared to 'tweak' things a bit. They've offered me progesterone pessaries this time round. Great. Lots of goo while on holiday!!

Libby Hannah - go follies go! Sounding good, hun.   

Mel - hi, hope you're good. Am trying to envisage your baguette feet !!

Kizzy - hooked on BB, eh? I'm trying to steer clear but I usually get sucked in half way through...

Hi to Tracey, Rebecca, Claire, Clarebabes .... not sure who's posting here now. When's Katrina back??

love Kitty x


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone.  How's it going for you all?

Libby Hannah - are them follicles ripe and ready girl?  

I still have stomach cramps and am proper cross about the whole thing - the more I think about the timing the more angry I get.  I can't believe it - any book/website/fool knows that 13 hours after HCG is NOT LONG ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!  AAAAAAAAARRRGGGGHHH   

I can't believe how different all the treatments and approaches we are experiencing are.  I feel like ours is so hit and miss.  I feel like they've not taken much notice of what is actually going on with us, just put us on the same treadmill as everyone else.  I've never even had a suggestion of repeating tests or anything like that.  Grrrrrr.  See how cross I am?  I should calm down and not worry about it but can't help thinking our last go at this has been wasted.

Hurumph.

Moom
x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Moom - I know exactly how you feel. No repeated test or any consultation as you go along. I have a horrible feeling I've ovulated early and tomorrow will be a waste of time and money  

Don't forget the little swimmers can live for quite a while - they may still catch the egg, hun.

How is everyone else today?
Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All 

Finally, a day when it didn't   chuck it down alllllll day.  What a week to have off work!!  Dropped a bit of a clanger yesterday.  Decided to nip into town so parked up, put steering lock on and had a wander round.  DH talked me into going for a drink (as usual) amazing how thirsty he gets when shopping.  Anyways, was chucking it down so ran back to car, leapt in, then realised I'd not got a key for the steering lock.  Let's just say I was having a 'blond' moment.   Luckily saw a bus home so jumped on that, then caught the return one, I didn't forget the key.....that would have been just stupid 

Moom stop worrying lovie, I think it's better to have the spermies waiting for the egg than the other way round, and you can always top up...well if your DH isn't like mine, who actually looks a bit frightened when it's demanded of him    When I had my last IUI, I was sure they'd left it too long after ovulating because I'd been having pains about 2 or 3 days before basting,  Whatever the story, there's always someone who got a   when they thought it was done too early or late.  I hope you're bearing up with the  . Stay relaxed & positive hunny (easier said than done)  

Kitty   for tomorrow     hope it all goes well hunny.  I thought I'd ovulated early last time, but I guess with all the blood tests & scans they must have a good idea of when to baste.  I wasn't offered any consultations either, until I started asking the nurses questions then they booked me a meeting for next week.  Don't know what I'm going to ask though.  I'm hoping he'll tell DH that his danglys will fall off if he doesn't tow the line  . (sorry about that, he's just come in from pub & could really  ....must stay calm...must stay calm)


Pri glad you had a nice holiday, sorry to hear about the funeral.  Hope everything went OK at your scan today.  

Hi to Kizzy, Libby, Elur & everybody  

Must go, got a DH to sort out   

Mel xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Mel -     You made me laugh about the steering lock...Besides that hope u had a good day out 
Moom - Have you asked if you need to have tests again, it might be worth mentioning, sometimes unfortunately, we have to push for things
Elur - Glad your appt went well..Sorry I cant help with your question, as Ive not had to take it
Libby - Hi hun, Good to see that you're still here, looks like the others from the other thread have deserted us - Actually Jazzy might still be in New York hey ?  So the follies are comign along - that's great 
Do you know if your basting is tomorrow or Friday ?  
Kitty - Hi hun, think I left you a message on the other thread (which also means Im repeating the below again - Soz)

Me bit - I went for my scan yesterday and blood test for FSH - then they told me that they wouldnt be able to do my tx this month as it could fall over the bank holiday and there will be no-one in to do my scans - Great !!!    So now I have to wait for my next cycle after all that - I even planned and rushed my trip back in time for the tx - I was so upset - sat in the clinic crying, asking if there was any way they could do it - and I got a bif fat  -     - It just bugs me so much that we pay good money for this and we cant always help when our cylce is... The fertility depts should run every day surely ??  Sorry for going on - Im just really upset..  Should get my blood test results back later on today

Mind if I still hang around on this thread too tho - even though I wont be cycling this month.... A few of my lovely FF friends are on this one now after deserting me on the other threads ?  

Pri...xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Pri  - I'm sorry to hear about your upset hun.  It's so frustrating isn't it.  I have been lucky in that none of my cycles apart from this one have fallen on anything other than bang in the middle of the week.  I sometimes think they forget what they're dealing with - it might be just a job to them but to us it's a massive thing which we've spent all that time working up to and hoping for and wishing for and then we get disappointment. Please do stay on this thread - it's only coincidence that I'm cycling.  If I wasn't I'd still visit here because people are so lovely 

Mel - love the steering lock story!  Did your DH make it through the night!!!  Thanks for your reassuring words - I was having a ranty day yesterday!  

Kitty - how was today hun?  I hope your fears were unfounded - let us know. 

OUt of interest, does anyone know how long the   live for after the washing process??  I thought it was quite a short time.  Am also a tad concerned as DH's sample has gone down steadily these last 3 months!!!  I will be grinding up zinc tablets and sprinkling it on his pizzas!!!!!

Kizzy - how's things with you??  Enjoying your break lovey?  

LibbyHannah - how did everything go?  

Elur and Trollmor and everyone else  

Moom
xxx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All

Well I've just had my IUI cancelled for this cycle due to the fact that my lead follie yesterday on CD 7 was 16mm & had outgrown the others (2 x 11mm & 1 x 10mm), so they thought there was no point in doing IUI with only 1 follie   I hardly slept last night and am wound up so tightly. I feel so down and panicky that time is marching on. 
I have made an appointment for an IVF consultation with Lister.... and I also have a telephone consult with London Womens clinic next Wednesday.

Pri, sorry about your disappointing news.... which clinic are you with?

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Have also left a post on the other thread. Basting went well thanks and I hadn't ovulated after all 

Pri - have left one for you on the other thread too ...shall we try and post on this one? Getting v confused. Hope you're OK, petal. I'd say just go for lots of  - stranger things have happened. 

Elur - I'm shocked by your post! Day 7 you say? I only had one folle at 16mm on Day 9 and they have still 'done' me. It only takes the one!! Can you not push them to continue? It seems to me if that was day 7 the other two had loads of time to catch up. Are you on medicated? I know I'm no expert but I'm sure others will agree.

Mel - I loved your steerring lock story too - how frustrating! But quite funny 

Moom - did you get any feedback about the timing of your basting? I guess it all depends what the 'problem' is, if there is one.. Maybe the drugs at the beginning of the cycle are what you really need.

Kizzy - hi,hun,how are you?

Katrina - back yet? Good time?

Trolmor - am keeping everything crossed for you, hun.

Hi to Tracey, Rebecca, Calrebabes, Claire .... 
Must dash now as my packing is lagging behind. What am I going to do without you guys for my 2ww? Good luck and babydust everyone!! I shall blow you all bubbles before I go!             

Kitty x[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 09:10Libby Hannah - I forgot to wish you luck for basting at the end of the week!!!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Elur - Im so sorry hun - It really is frustrating huh?  But as kitty said surely it shouldnt matter how many follies there are - it does only take one.  My first IUI I only had one that would have been ready and they still went ahead..  In fact the second time they asked me if I wanted to cancel as there were two big follies - but I went ahead - be a dream come true if I had twins !!    but seriously it is worth asking again - it seems such a waste of time to cancel now ?    
Btw Im at Queen Mary's in Roehampton

Kitty - Hi hun, I think you're right - will get confusing, let's post here !  Hope u have a wonderful time away - hopefully it will make the 2ww go quicker  

Moom - Thank you hun for your response, i think I will hang around here... How are things with you now hun ?

I've got to take DH's cousin and hubby who are over form the states to Leicester (my in-laws) and he has to work - Im so not impressed - weekend at the in-laws without him...     
I've not really been given much choice either as his dad or bro are not willing to help out !!!  Oh well, there goes my weekend !    

A big   to everyone else.....

Pri...xx


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thing is - and here it gets a little complicated!
Because I am single I am not eligible for fertility treatment here in Ireland (funnily enough single women can adopt on their own - so not sure what that says about the medics attitude towards adopted kids versus biological!!!) Anyways, thats a whole other day's discussion  !!
Therefore I had been travelling to London (just an hours flight away) for the 1st 6 IUIs - all BFNs. Then as our company's HO is based in Boston and I have friends there I decided to do a 7th IUI there, with a more aggressive injectible protocol (they are not as fearful of multiples in the US as over here), and bingo! that was the cycle i got pg, in December. So aftter the Jan m/c I decided to have 2 or 3 more tries with the Boston clinic. So, their point is that its not worthwhile coming all the way to Boston for 1 follie - unless I had been gearing up for a naturl unmed cycle. However as I was doing an injectible cycle I should have had more 'consistency' in follie size. I think their view might be that by the time the other follies caught up then the biggie would be too big and therefore maybe not viable. My E2 was 150 yesterday which showed that the 16mm would have been ready to trigger in a day or 2, which would probably not have given the others time to play catch up. So, girls, the plan of action is to have my final IUI attempt in Jun, again with Boston clinic and if that doesn't work for whatever reason then its on to IVF - in London. 

Thanks for your concern and support - i have calmed down a little now; boy i was a wreck last night, and its kinda lonely not having a shoulder to cry on. My family (militant Catholics) have practically turned their backs on me for wanting to be a Mummy and doing ADI, and I split from my fiancee 2 years ago, which, although a wise decision, still does not take away the lonely days & nights.
Sorry to be having such a pity-party today girls, I'm just terrified sometimes that my chance at motherhood is passing me by ....

xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Elur - Wow !!  I didnt realise, thats a lot of travelling you have done for the tx... I guess that makes sense then to wait for a better chance if you are going all the way to Boston... How does that fit in with work and stuff ?  
Sorry to hear about your family turning their back on you - Its now that you need them as well..
Feel free to PM me if you ever wanna chat and dont forget all the FF girls are here for you...


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks so much Pri
Yep the logistics can be a challenge at times, however so far I have been lucky enough in so far as my job being quite flexible. Also its been fine going to Boston as it has not involved many trips and the fact that I have friends there (one of whom just got her BFP couple weeks ago!) has made it a lot easier. However I cant do it indefinitely which is why I am only planning on doing 1 further IUI there before 'upping the ante' and going for IVF. IVF is not something I would do in the Boston clinic due to horendous cost! I have looked at Lister and LWC in London, however the difficult part for me in going to London is that i dont know anyone there, or at least anyone I would wish to openly disuss the purpose of my visit ! 

Hope you are all doing fine...

best wishes
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Elur - just wanted to add my support to the comments from Pri.  I think you're amazing doing this all by yourself and with all the travelling and everything.  You must be an incredibly strong person and I salute you!!  It's no surprise that every now and again you feel like you haven't got that shoulder that you need but please for goodness sake mail me any time you like.  I know the other girls will say the same too. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your family situation.  The desire to be a mother is incredibly strong isn't it and it doesn't care about religious or relationship divides.  Again I applaud you for staying true to yourself and wholeheartedly back you for what you are doing.  I wish - yet again - that I had a magic wand (although I might be dangerous with it)!  I also wish I was a bit closer to London because you could use me as your reason for visiting.

Don't give up - you have friends.  (Isn't that a song??)  (How cheesy am I??!!)

Sending you and all our beautiful girls a massive  

Moom
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well and being  

Been busy so not been able to catch up with you all...... just wanna send you all some    and lots of  

Going out for lots of     this weekend in newcastle, really looking forward to it, pals from glasgow are coming down specially!!

Also booked hols in London for end of July...cant wait!!

So just basically having a good time and not thinking about tx just yet!!!   


Take care XXXXXXXXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all having a great weekend.  Gosh it's taken a bit of catching up, I'm a bit lost now I'm afraid, please forgive me   Me & DH have been off work this week so haven't had much time to come on the puter!! (bet you thought I'd been locked up for GBH of the DH   didn't ya?? )


Kizzy- hope you enjoyed your weekend     I overdid mine a bit and spent most of yesterday in bed with a hangover, Can't get used to drinking again!!


Moom- hope the   is not driving you     When's your testing day? 


Pri - sorry hun, did your IUI get cancelled? Hope the   does the trick  


Elur - You have been through so much, please know that we are all here for you  


Kitty- Think you are on your jollies, just wanted to send you   for your  

Hi to Libby, Katrinar (are you back yet??) & Tracey   


Well we've got our consultation tomorrow to see how the last 2 IUI 's went & to see if we need to change anything for the 3rd.  Hoping they'll try some stronger meds this time, I'd like to get more than one follie.  If you've got any ideas as to what questions I can ask, feel free to let me know,  I can never think of any when I'm in there so might write some down this time. 

Love & hugs  


Mel xxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Mel

Glad to hear you're not on parole after doing your DH some damage!

Good luck for tomorrow hun - hope you get some positive answers and can approach your next (and hopefully last) IUI with gusto! (what is gusto??) 
I think it i had my time again I would ask them what their policy on timing of the basting (or maybe you could say insemination!!!) was and how they had arrived at that particular policy. That is the thing I've been most worried about as it's been so inconsistent during my tx.

My testing day is miles off yet. 7th June but both times before on my IUI's AF has arrived in plenty of time and I've never actually got round to doing a test. Trying not to think about it tbh and am just eyeing the bottles of wine I've got stashed in case of a BFN!!

How is everyone else doing? It's gone a bit quiet (for us anyway!). I've just attempted to make a cake. It was like something out of the opening scenes of Saving Private Ryan and I'm just going to buy them in future! (Trying to be a bit homely, have even got an apron on!!!)

Hope you're all doing well anyway - Kizzy have you still got a hangover from your big outing??

[fly]     [/fly]

Moom
xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Quick post to let you know my status. Got basted Saturday - four big follicles which is a little scary but we decided to proceed anyway - may be   but chances of four seem slim given prvious months and if they come we'll welcome them!!!! Also this month I surged on my own rather than having the ovitrelle - not sure why I am so proud of that but I am - small things I think!!! Of course this would mean I could test early as no injected HCG to intefere but obviously I wont be doing that....... 

Moom - love the image of you with your cake - I too have taken up baking on the 2WW so its obviously a hormone thing!!

Anyone else on the 2WW yet? So far I've got

Moom


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hello darlins i'm still here!

had a great weekend but its depressing being back at work, and its my short w'end this one!!!


hope you are all doing good    


sorry not been around much, nothing much to say on tx as i'm not doing it! but wish you all the luck in the world girls and i will be checking in to c wots happening!!!      

xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya guys, how are been awol for abit, got back from holiday last sunday, however, holiday was good, very relaxing but quiet and I suppose I thought alot and came back feelin really down   just needed sometime to myself, hope you are all well and had a good bank holiday weekend.

love Katrina


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Has been a little quiet on this thread !

Moom - Hope the   isnt driving you too    - Lets hope the dreaded AF does not arrive at all this time 

Mel - How was the consultation - Have they asked you to have more tests ?

A big   to Libby, Kizzymouse, Katrina, Elur and anyone I may have rudely missed

Not much happening with me as I have to wait for my next cycle to have another go, was in two minds about trying again as I didnt realise how difficult it was going to be.  Thought I was strong enough to go through this but then when I've been let down its been hard to pick myself up again.  
Think Im ready tho - just want it to happen so badly I know I have to try again...

Anyway sending lots of    to all

Pri..xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Consultation went pretty well yesterday. My next attempt will be a high dose IUI. I've only produced 1 follie on both my IUIs so they are going to 'blast' me with plenty of drugs. If I overstim then they will 'just' transfer the tx to IVF. Think they're going to use puregon & supercur? or something. He said it was like IVF drugs but because I keep having high FSH levels they don't know how the follies will react. So just waiting for the  to turn up now, hopefully she'll give me a couple of weeks partying.

Hope everyones feeling OK.

Moom & Libby sending lots & lots of babydust to you two    Come on lets have some happy baby news on this thread   

Pri glad to hear you're having another go hun, stay positive   Hope this will be the last you need.

Katrina sorry you've been feeling a bit down  Will you be trying again soon hun?

 to Kizzy, Elur, Kitty(on holiday I know)

         

Mel xxx
[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 20:23Where's everybody gone  :- 

Wondered if you had any news Moom?

Hope everyone's OK



Mel xxx


----------

